# Big Musky



## goosehunternd

A couple of pics of a Musky the father-in-law smoked last weekend on a #7 crank in 6 ft. 53" 45lbs.


----------



## Bustin Lips

Nice fish!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Very nice!


----------



## cgreeny

Released it then! what a great fish.


----------



## waterwolf

Great fish congrats...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

She's a bute! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

cgreeny said:


> Released it then! what a great fish.


No, didn't you read his description.....



goosehunternd said:


> A couple of pics of a Musky the father-in-law smoked last weekend.....


  :evil: :lol:

Just kidding!!


----------



## goosehunternd

Its in the deep freeze right now!!!!

Of coure it was released, thats how we role.


----------



## fargojohnson

Next time would like to see better handling of the fish. Always use two hands guys. Holding a 53" by the gill can really hurt the fish. I also see just a ton of blood on the floor.

Very, very nice fish....


----------



## goosehunternd

> Next time would like to see better handling of the fish. Always use two hands guys. Holding a 53" by the gill can really hurt the fish. I also see just a ton of blood on the floor.


Ok Fish police, I will do that


----------



## Horker23

What a pig!


----------



## huntinND

> Next time would like to see better handling of the fish. Always use two hands guys. Holding a 53" by the gill can really hurt the fish. I also see just a ton of blood on the floor.


I don't think it matters much if it is in the deep freeze right now? I'm sure they would have been more careful if it was going to be released.

That is a pig though? Was that caught in MN?


----------



## drjongy

No, he was kidding and says underneath they released the fish.

I read about this in the Grand Forks Herald a week or two back. Apparently they were walleye fishing when they caught this muskie on the first cast of the day, I believe. He also measured it from the nose to the fork of the tail, so it was even bigger than the measurement he gave. Apparently some are saying this may have been a new state record, but looking at the girth I don't think so.

I agree this is probably not the optimum way to handle a big fish like this, but at least they did let it go.


----------



## huntinND

OH oops, I didn't read the bottom. Hopefully the fish made it alright.


----------



## Bustin Lips

fargojohnson said:


> Next time would like to see better handling of the fish. Always use two hands guys. Holding a 53" by the gill can really hurt the fish. I also see just a ton of blood on the floor.
> 
> Very, very nice fish....


Importance of this is only understood by some. The others won't listen.


----------



## ILGreenhead

What state was it caught in?? NoDak or Minn???

Nice fish!!


----------



## Chinwhiskers

ILGreenhead said:


> What state was it caught in?? NoDak or Minn???
> 
> Nice fish!!


Also curious as to what state this fish was caught in? Sure is a bute. :beer:


----------



## DevilsFisher

Hey very nice fish but how'd you get that hug in the boat i'd break anything i have in my boat?


----------



## rs94

just wondering how many musky has any one got in one day?


----------



## waterwolf

> just wondering how many musky has any one got in one day?


Please start a new thread. Thanks


----------



## gjedda63

What a croc!


----------



## Tyrant

At least the boys let the fish go, IMHO that is barley any blood I've seen WAY more blood on the deck from a split tail that occured while netting a 46.5" female. That was let go and did VERY WELL....

Good on ya for letting her GO !!

Norm

P.S. Goose hunter... ROLL


----------



## BrianLucky13

Bad thing about the picture is the vertical hold!!! Very bad for the fish that size. If she did get released I would assume shes dead anyway!! I hope the proper release tools and net were used and the fish wasnt out of the water very long for all the picture taking!!!


----------



## TheDrake

Nice fish,yes.
I see a little blood running off the fish's tail,I sure it's still swimming today.


----------



## Chinwhiskers

BrianLucky13 said:


> Bad thing about the picture is the vertical hold!!! Very bad for the fish that size. If she did get released I would assume shes dead anyway!! I hope the proper release tools and net were used and the fish wasnt out of the water very long for all the picture taking!!!


 :soapbox:


----------

